# 12' smokercraft shallow vee



## grizzly (Feb 20, 2009)

here is my project, 12', 42" floor shallow vee from the 1960's i think. casting deck on front half, flat floor in middle and storage deck in rear. pictures coming soon. question: anyone have 3 seats in a 12footer? raised one in bow, flush one in middle and rear are my plans. i have a fishing family of 3 for a total of 350lbs of people. boat rated at 500lbs total, and i'll have a 7.5 evinrude on the back and a trolling motor up front. Are we destined to swim more than fish, or will this be stable enough in quiet coves fishing.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 20, 2009)

I've got a 1236, and I have a platform in the front, but only a seat in the rear. I'm not sure where you are planning on putting the raised seat in the bow, but 350lbs will be fine. I have close to 700lbs in my boat with me in it, and I have no problems. I have trolling motors on the front and rear, 4 60lb batteries, and a ton of gear. Since you have a wider floor than mine, you should be just fine.


----------



## grizzly (Feb 20, 2009)

planning an adjustable seat in front, with pedestal mounted over back half of front bench and over a post behind that bench running down to hull. a swivel seat on port side of middle bench and 7" pedastal seat on starboard side of rear bench. didn't know if i needed to worry too much about water patrol stopping me.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 20, 2009)

Shouldn't have to worry bout the water patrol... the guy I bought my boat from had a pedestal on the very front bench, one in the middle and one in the rear, and they were a lot bigger guys than me. He said they all went out to a lake near me (a place I wouldn't put the boat in) and he said they had no problems.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a 12' SmokerCraft Semi-V and I have 3 benches. Here is a pic before I added my mods. Mine is rated at 575lbs total weight


----------



## grizzly (Feb 27, 2009)

can 3M 5200 sealant be used to seal the inside hole of a 3/4" thru-hull bilge fitting that has a transducer wire running through it. quite a bit of gap, as the wire is only a 1/4" dia. i hope the answer is yes as i already am trying it. didn't think it would be a problem until i found out how runny it is. i've put masking tape over the back side to keep it from running out and if it ever sets up i figure i can trim it up. it is above the water line on the transom but only by a few inches. am i going to be starting over?


----------



## ben2go (Feb 27, 2009)

grizzly said:


> can 3M 5200 sealant be used to seal the inside hole of a 3/4" thru-hull bilge fitting that has a transducer wire running through it. quite a bit of gap, as the wire is only a 1/4" dia. i hope the answer is yes as i already am trying it. didn't think it would be a problem until i found out how runny it is. i've put masking tape over the back side to keep it from running out and if it ever sets up i figure i can trim it up. it is above the water line on the transom but only by a few inches. am i going to be starting over?



I would use JB weld on that.5200 is a little to soft for that.


----------



## grizzly (Feb 27, 2009)

what about a RTV silicone, being that it is above water line. only ask cause i dont have any JB weld, or would clear silicone work. it's one of those plastic thru-hull fittings from bass pro


----------



## grizzly (Mar 2, 2009)

pictures are here, finally


----------



## grizzly (Mar 2, 2009)

and after,


----------



## ben2go (Mar 2, 2009)

Sweet rig.


----------



## grizzly (Mar 2, 2009)

and a
fter,


----------



## grizzly (Mar 2, 2009)

here are a few pics, i'll get more posted that i took of the actual build. hope you all like it, you guys were alot of help


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 2, 2009)

nice! are those speakers in the back?


----------



## grizzly (Mar 2, 2009)

Nick Jones said:


> nice! are those speakers in the back?


thanks, yeah speakers in the back, radio mounted in middle hatch above switch panel


----------



## grizzly (Apr 2, 2009)

here are some more pictures of my build.


----------



## grizzly (Apr 2, 2009)

and some more


----------



## Mr. Banker (Apr 17, 2009)

Awesome. My boat is exactly like this one. Just a 14 ft. Im having a problem though. How did you build and frame the back deck? I have a 6 gallon tank back there and its higher than the bench is. Did you have to raise the deck a little on yours to get over the tank? Got any pics of the back decks frame? Im stumped on figuring out how im going to frame it to support me and be able to fit the tank back there as well.


----------



## grizzly (Apr 17, 2009)

the wooden inboard transom i built is one piece with the square part for the motor, and then it extends all the way to the sides, like a long upside down T. it is the support for the back part of deck. and when i covered the rear bench, i left it about 1 1/2 inches short on the rear side, that allows the rear hatches to overlap the bench, and that serves as the front support. nothing in the middle where they meet. the left side has a small seperate piece attached to the transom and the bench which is where that hatch hinges from. the other side is just a lift out hatch. it is all half inch plywood, sturdy enough to stand on. as for the tank, i made sure the one i bought would fit below the deck, it's only a 3 gallon, but with my 7.5 evinrude it lasts for several days of fishing. hope this helps and thanks for the compliment.


----------

